# My new setup.



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I decided to take the leap and set myself up with a new bow last week. Being that I am a diehard Bear fan the choice was obvious for me, the Carnage.

For accessories I went with a Tru-glo Carbon XS site and a Tru-glo stabilizer/wrist sling combo.

I started with a Trophy Ridge Revolution rest but it couldn't keep up with the Carnage's speed and actually broke after about 30 shots on my first day of shooting (after ripping the fletching off 4 arrows). I went back to the Ripcord (code red) since it worked great on my prior bow and it is doing the same on this bow. Shot today with no issues and no signs of fletching clearance issues.

Arrows are Carbon Express Mayhem's with 100gr tips and blazer vanes.

Sighted it in today and it is one pin accurate from 15 to 30yds, maybe 35 but I ran out of time (pulling 70lbs, 28 inch draw). Just hold it on the dot and shoot, no adjustments or anything. 

Shoots smooth and quiet and seems like a rocket launcher in terms of speed compared to my old bow (2006 Bear Instinct). Its really dead in the hand at release and has a nice balance to it.

After shooting today I am very happy and can't wait to shoot again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice but ...... we really need to see pics!


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^

I know, I know....

I took one quick picture last night down in the basement after I got done checking it out after shooting. It's a crappy cell phone pic but it's all that I got for now! It certainly doesn't do the bow justice, they are awesome looking bows (in my opinion at least). I wish that they were still at the price points that Bear was at back in '06 when I bought my last one but this bow is as "worth the msrp" as any of the other top line bows. It's still crazy how expensive they all are though.


I'll get some with the real camera today when I get home from work.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Here are some more pics of the new Bear Carnage.


(my wife said that the couch looks disgusting in these pictures, guess that's why it's in the basement where nobody who cares see's it....)




















Here is a shot of one of the dual string supressors that Bear uses.











TheTru Glo Carbon XS and the Ripcord Code Red rest as well as the new roller style cable guard that's new this year on the Bear's





















Tru Glo Stabilizer and wrist sling combo


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks ready to kill to me!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Nice

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice and this answered my ? about what you got  Looks fast!


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^

They have an IBO of 345fps and although I'm not too worried about speed I will say that this bow certainly zings an arrow to the target in a hurry. I do like the one pin accuracy too, my hunting is all done under 30yds so for me this will mainly be a one pin bow while in the field.


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

thats a nice setup you got there


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Man I wish i would have waited and got this bow, I got impatient and bought the Bear Truth. Still a sweet shooting bow though, have the same sight to. Love it, it's so light, has plenty of light gathering and the added bonus of a light. How do you like it?


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I shoot the bear carnage too, they are awesome..congrats


----------



## zwydon (Aug 4, 2007)

Is that Ripcord pretty nice? I'm looking into a fall away. The biscuit is too noisy.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Chevyguy28 said:


> How do you like it?


I don't know if you're asking about the bow or the site but I love them both.

The bow shoots awesome and is very easy to shoot despite being so fast. More forgiving than I thought it would be.

The site works great as well. Used the pin light this weekend for the first time while shooting 3D and it worked good. Not too bright to where you can't see past it but enough light to make the shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

zwydon said:


> Is that Ripcord pretty nice? I'm looking into a fall away. The biscuit is too noisy.


I am a big fan of the Ripcord. Had it on my old bow for 5 seasons and never had a single issue what so ever. The new "code red" comes with something similar to moleskin on it from the factory so it is silent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zwydon (Aug 4, 2007)

The guy at Bass Pro said the cord on the ripstop frays and breaks after a while and would not recommend it. I was going with the QAD ultra anyway. Just thought it was interesting. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

zwydon said:


> The guy at Bass Pro said the cord on the ripstop frays and breaks after a while and would not recommend it. I was going with the QAD ultra anyway. Just thought it was interesting.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The QAD is nice, buy that BS on the frays and breaks is not true..I'm going on 5 years with mine, and I shoot all year, the cord looks like new...now watch, I just jinxed myself..it will break just before season...lol


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

zwydon said:


> The guy at Bass Pro said the cord on the ripstop frays and breaks after a while and would not recommend it. I was going with the QAD ultra anyway. Just thought it was interesting.


My previous Ripcord lasted 5 yrs of serious shooting with no issues at all. If it was to start fraying it can easily be replaced I believe as well.

The guy at Bass Pro sold me on the Trophy Ridge Revolution, said they were great. It broke after maybe 50 shots on my first day of shooting. Before it broke it took out 5 arrows by failing to operate and stripping of the fletching. Went to another shop and the tech there said they have had nothing but issues with the Revolution. Not saying the first guy was an idiot or anything but I went back to what I knew worked vs what he thought worked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Seems like most chain store employes dont know squat about archery, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^
I would tend to agree but it wasn't my intent to really bash the guy. Just my way of saying I'll stick with what works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

